# Beachtung von Java in der Spieleentwicklung



## nocxsville (29. Jan 2007)

Hi mich würde interessieren inwiefern Java in der Spieleindustrie Beachtung findet. Ich weiß das andere Programmiersprachen (wie C++ oder C#) für Spieleentwicklung besser geeignet sind. Nichts desto trotz, kenn einer von euch Professionelle / Komplexe Javaspiele, die über die Standard "Sudoku" oder "Mensch ärger dich nicht" Grenze hinausgehen?

Das einzige Spiel das ich kenne ist Jake 2 (Das aber auch nicht gerade auf dem Stand der heutigen Technik ist).

Ich freue mich auf eure Posts!

Gruß,
nocxsville.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Jan 2007)

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=37850


----------



## nocxsville (29. Jan 2007)

Ohh, obwohl ich die Forensuche verwendet habe ist mir dieser Thread doch entfallen, sorry


----------



## Reality (6. Feb 2007)

Hmm, wenn ich "kommerzielle Spiele" und "Java" höre und ich genauer recherchiere, dann kommt immer "Java based" raus.
Für komplexe Spiele scheint mir Java nicht geeignet zu sein.

LG
Reality


----------

